# Kono 240 rehandled



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 26, 2014)

Konosuke HD 240 was the first Japanese gyuto that I bough. It feels like it was ages ago, yet in fact less then half a year have passed since. And it feels like ages my Konosuke was laying around without handle, cause I failed with rehandling several times. Now this is my third handle for this knife. Finally I'm pretty happy with how it went, so why not share some photos.

Same coffee beans as last time and beautiful wood from Mark Farley. 
















It was a sunny day and that ringed gidgee really shined. &#9829;


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## foodaholic (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautiful handle


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks great!

Stefan


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 26, 2014)

That looks really nice!!


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 26, 2014)

Holy progress your making there. I definetely see some blades travelling your way for new shoes in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice. I should know better but at first I thought that was Koa.


----------



## RavenMad (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautiful work! Hope I can bring my work up to that standard.


----------



## apathetic (Feb 27, 2014)

That looks very good!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! 



RavenMad said:


> Beautiful work! Hope I can bring my work up to that standard.


Well, your standards are already pretty high


----------



## rogue108 (Feb 28, 2014)

Love your handles and the photos are excellent as well.


----------



## rdwng303 (Feb 28, 2014)

Love the handle. What materials did you use for this besides the ringed gidgee?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 1, 2014)

rdwng303 said:


> Love the handle. What materials did you use for this besides the ringed gidgee?


Thanks!
Materials in order of appearance from top to bottom: 2 tone ebony, corian, vulcanized fibre for thin black spacer and beautiful piece of ringed gidgee for the main part.


----------

